
Update and FAQ on the Java SE Release Cadence - ognyankulev
https://blogs.oracle.com/java-platform-group/update-and-faq-on-the-java-se-release-cadence
======
ddtaylor
For whatever reason whenever I try to use JDK9 or JDK10 applications have
serious problems, like Eclipse for example. I research the problem and most
say "use JDK8 instead"

